# Black Walnut Stain



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago there was a thread about black walnuts...1 of the responses talked of putting them in buckets,cover with water,wait 2 wks-viola bw stain..well I did that and turned a master cabinet maker friend on to it and now we have built a new kitchen table out of 100yr old boards from my farmhouse....and it is a BEAUTIFUL BW stain color..don't remember who posted this idea but it's great.We have since filled 3-5gal buckets for him to use in his business.Thankx again


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool! I happen to have a tub of walnut hulls and rainwater that didn't get dumped last week.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow- that is too cool!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Neat!! Another use for all these nuts!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Take the walnut when it is still wet and mushy and then rub the pulp right onto the wood and it will give you a nice stain. I did this and it worked nice. Save the dry hard brown ones, crush off the dried pulp, save it, and in the future you can take the powder and add it to boiling water to make a water based stain, or add it to warmed linseed oil to make an oil based stain. I have a bag of dried walnut pulp that I crushed and it has been sitting around for years now and it is still good.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet! That is the method I have done, worked good for me.

So glad that it worked for you too


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

They sell little jars of walnut ink crystals at craft stores for staining paper! You dissolve the crystals in water. You can make paper look old & worn with a brownish patina by spattering or dipping the paper in the stained water. I don't know how you'd make the crystals, but the crystals are made from soaking the shells in water, so I suppose you could just create the ink and sell it in liquid form for dying paper, fabric, wood, etc. at craft fairs.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

camfire, how much do they ask for that? 

You are right, long ago people used the pulp to dye clothes and stain wood, most likely leather staining also.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have heard of this for staining new traps also


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Walnut stain will stain traps black, you just have to leave the traps in the dye for a bit.
How they make walnut dye crystals is they mix the walnut dye with ammonia, then put fans over the dye. As the ammonia and water wick away, the organic dye and ammonia mix together, turning into a crystaline form when dry.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cool rusty


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

zant said:


> A couple of weeks ago there was a thread about black walnuts...1 of the responses talked of putting them in buckets,cover with water,wait 2 wks-viola bw stain..well I did that and turned a master cabinet maker friend on to it and now we have built a new kitchen table out of 100yr old boards from my farmhouse....and it is a BEAUTIFUL BW stain color..don't remember who posted this idea but it's great.We have since filled 3-5gal buckets for him to use in his business.Thankx again


You can also boil your traps in it to protect them. It will stain the traps and protect them from rust...

Ok I've now seen others have said as much.. Traps should be re-done in this every couple of years or as needed to keep them working for many years


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

yeah i "cook" all my animal traps in walnut hulls which aides inremoving man scent and putting on acoating that keeps the rusting down.

I also use Black walnut hulls and even the outer fruit to soak my rusty metal files in which takes off the rust and puts on a coating of stain that again repels rust to a degree 

Then there is the neat application of using the walnut stain to soak an old rusty gold pan in and then go ahead and paint on em!! also works for other metal objects you want paint to stick to

William
Idaho


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I dumped about two tons of hulls in a compost heap this year. I've made stain in the past but there wasn't much of a market for it.

Mike


----------

